# Benefit Tournament on Yahoola Reservoir - January 21



## eagleeyecherry (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok guys we are going to have a benefit tournament on January 21st on Yahoola (electric only) for a fellow angler that has lost their home to a fire. 

It will be from safe lite till 2 with a $50 entry fee and all proceeds go to the family. Let's all come together and help this family out. 

We will not be posting the family's name due to their misfortune but let's show some brotherhood and help them out. Hope to have a good turn out. Thanks. 

All rules will be headed up under Dahlonega Jon Boat Angler rules.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 10, 2017)

If anyone needs a partner I'll come fish with them


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Jan 10, 2017)

We now have have some raffle items donated by local stores in the area. Tickets will be $2 each or 3 for $5. 

I'd like say thank you to: 
Tritts Sporting Goods
Hammonds Fishing Center
Moores Hardware
Ace Hardware
Marshalls Auto Parts
Steak And Shake 


Let's have a good turn out.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Jan 12, 2017)

Just a heads up on the items we have to raffle off.  
2 bags of fishing lures
2 deep cycle batteries 
2 outdoor edge filet knives
4 hunting knives by bahco
Portable heater eye for propane tanks
2 $15 gift cards from Tritts Sporting Goods
1 $25 gift card from steak and shake
2 Hammonds Fishing Center hats
1 $70 gift card from Southers Deer Cooler 
2 pair of needle nose pliers
1 yeti colster  

Raffle tickets will be avaliable before and after tournment.  
Tickets are $2 each or 3 for $5.  

There will be hotdogs and drinks for all who come after the tournment.  

Hope to have a great turn out.


----------

